# Is there anyplace in the forum that deals with FLy in communities??



## DuaneW (Jul 13, 2017)

Can anyone tell me, is there any part of a Fly in community (air park) that a fire inspector would need to look at. 
Each lot is zoned residential, with no common area but a parking lot and street/runway


----------



## cda (Jul 13, 2017)

Commercial building

I would say just ask the question 

I do not think it has come up before, except with John Travolta.

Do you have a zoning question or building code question???


----------



## DuaneW (Jul 13, 2017)

I was asking for the building question. we have an area that wants to put in a private runway and then there houses would be zoned out for each house. I was just checking this is the first for me.


----------



## cda (Jul 13, 2017)

Just bigger car/toys

Do they want to park in a hanger attached to the house??


----------



## cda (Jul 13, 2017)

Someone will move this to commercial building thread hopefully


----------



## cda (Jul 13, 2017)

What building code and year are you under 

Residential also


----------



## fatboy (Jul 13, 2017)

Had to pick a forum for the move, Residential or Commercial Building...........Residential makes more sense...............


----------



## cda (Jul 13, 2017)

DuaneW said:


> Can anyone tell me, is there any part of a Fly in community (air park) that a fire inspector would need to look at.
> Each lot is zoned residential, with no common area but a parking lot and street/runway




So re reading the op

From the fire code only,

The normal stuff, but seems like most would be in the development code or what ever your ahj calls it

Normal residential access
Normal fire hydrant spacing and flow

As far as the runway maybe access, a couple of hydrants to supply the fire trucks, near the access to the run way

The houses are going to have to have streets to them, not sure if they will be city or private, depending on how your ahj handles it.

I am guessing you do not sprinkle your houses?


----------



## cda (Jul 13, 2017)

The other thing you might look at is rules on what maintenance you will allow


----------



## tmurray (Jul 17, 2017)

Do you have a proposed design you could post?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 17, 2017)

IBC
412.5 Residential aircraft hangars.
Residential aircraft hangars shall comply with Sections 412.5.1 through 412.5.5.

412.5.1 Fire separation.
A hangar shall not be attached to a dwelling unless separated by a fire barrier having a fire-resistance rating of not less than 1 hour. Such separation shall be continuous from the foundation to the underside of the roof and unpierced except for doors leading to the dwelling unit. Doors into the dwelling unit  shall be equipped with self-closing devices and conform to the requirements of Section 716 with a  noncombustible raised sill not less than 4 inches (102 mm) in height. Openings from a hanger directly into a room used for sleeping purposes shall not be permitted.

412.5.2 Egress.
A hangar shall provide two means of egress. One of the doors into the dwelling shall be considered as meeting only one of the two means of egress.

[F] 412.5.3 Smoke alarms.
Smoke alarms shall be provided within the hangar in accordance with Section 907.2.21.

412.5.4 Independent systems.
Electrical, mechanical and plumbing drain, waste and vent (DWV) systems installed within the hangar shall be independent of the systems installed within the dwelling. Building sewer lines shall be permitted to be connected outside the structures.

Exception: Smoke detector wiring and feed for electrical subpanels in the hangar.

412.5.5 Height and area limits.
Residential aircraft hangars shall be not greater than 2,000 square feet (186 m2) in area and 20 feet (6096 mm) in building height.


----------



## DuaneW (Jul 21, 2017)

tmurray said:


> Do you have a proposed design you could post?


I will post a copy of the plans as soon as I am able to upgrade my membership.


----------



## cda (Jul 21, 2017)

DuaneW said:


> I will post a copy of the plans as soon as I am able to upgrade my membership.


You. Can take a picture and some how to a link to that picture/ post it


----------



## DuaneW (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## DuaneW (Jul 24, 2017)

sorry it didnt work, i will be able to do it on Wednesday


----------



## cda (Jul 24, 2017)

DuaneW said:


> sorry it didnt work, i will be able to do it on Wednesday




If you take a picture and post it as a link 

I think that works


----------



## tmurray (Jul 24, 2017)

Sawhorses can post directly to the website.

Other people have to arrange third party hosting of the file and post the link here.


----------



## DuaneW (Jul 28, 2017)

Well I paid to be a sawhorse but it is still not allowing me to upload


----------



## cda (Jul 28, 2017)

DuaneW said:


> Well I paid to be a sawhorse but it is still not allowing me to upload




Send a message to jar546


----------



## tmurray (Jul 28, 2017)

It can take a while. I don't believe the process is automated.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 28, 2017)

Aviation fuel is an issue of concern, how much and where stored.
Is development limited to props or are jets allowed?
Helicopters allowed?

We have one of these developments in Riverside County.
How is site accessed?


----------



## DuaneW (Jul 28, 2017)

So far from the preliminary plans they do not show any fuel on site. and from my understanding it is only for personal planes.I am hoping that in the next part of the project they will have more information. since the closest fire department is over 30 min away from the area


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 28, 2017)

Can't fly a plane without fuel.


----------



## cda (Jul 28, 2017)

ADAguy said:


> Can't fly a plane without fuel.




There are other options out there ::

https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/sh...2cfffb114&sp=f754804e29f022a1cff1737b9aa7ef04


----------



## DuaneW (Jul 31, 2017)

here is the first plan


----------



## tmurray (Jul 31, 2017)

Typically type and quantity of fuel, storage of fuel and other combustibles. fire fighting access...

Standard stuff for residential uses. 

Are there fire fighter response time implications in US codes? We have a limit of 10 minutes before things change.


----------



## cda (Jul 31, 2017)

DuaneW said:


> here is the first plan




So besides taxing up to their house 

How do they drive to them, or is this plan just not showing that ??


----------



## DuaneW (Jul 31, 2017)

This plan was what the submitted to planning and zoning to get the go ahead with the project. One this this property is next to a lake that is controlled by the Army Core Eng. we are not sure if they have talked with them at this point. I believe that the main plans will be on my desk by the end of the year. I am just trying to get an idea for when it shows ups. since this is the first one ever in North Dakota and I get to deal with it.


----------



## DuaneW (Jul 31, 2017)

Oh the tarmac is the road way as well


----------



## cda (Jul 31, 2017)

DuaneW said:


> Oh the tarmac is the road way as well



I have not done one of these,

If no city street, I would tell them to flip the taxiway, so it is against the houses, and traffic fd, Pd , ems does not have to deal with the runway


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 31, 2017)

What kind of a runoff area do they have at the end of the runway? Does it expend over developed areas?


----------



## DuaneW (Aug 1, 2017)

ADAguy said:


> What kind of a runoff area do they have at the end of the runway? Does it expend over developed areas?


I am not sure yet that is the only thing that i have gotten at this point.


----------



## MtnArch (Aug 1, 2017)

You may want to consider contacting the Planning Department at Fresno County (California) - the first fly-in community in the world was created off of Herndon Avenue in 1946 (Sierra Sky Park), and while it was originally in Fresno County (out away from the city limits) the city has now encompassed it (though it's still a county island).  They may be able to give you some ideas/pointers about it.  Here's the Wikipedia link about Sierra Sky Park:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sierra_Sky_Park_Airport


----------



## mark handler (Aug 1, 2017)

Lake Riverside Estates
http://www.lreaviation.org/


----------



## mark handler (Aug 1, 2017)

Live the dream
http://www.aviationhomes.com/default.asp


----------



## cda (Aug 1, 2017)

Just make sure it is big enough when John comes by


----------



## cda (Aug 1, 2017)

http://www.fogonazos.es/2007/01/airparks-plane-in-your-garage.html?m=1


----------



## cda (Aug 1, 2017)

Ok I see now, it looks like this is at a dead end of a city street.

I would at least require access across the runway, where the city street dead ends into the property,

And once again flip the taxiway to the other side


----------

